# Intake manifold



## Demetrios72

Hi guys n gals :wave:

How and what do you use to clean up the intake manifold in the engine bay?

Mine has ingrained stains - Civic Type R FN2

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Anybody?

Dremel maybe?


----------



## BrummyPete

If you have reasonable access then a dremel should do the job, if you have the flexible extension I would imagine that would help 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Toothbrush?
Find some kind of nylon brush; shape it with a Stanley knife if required. 
I use a teapot spout brush quite a lot, as you can bend it around into different shapes.


----------



## Demetrios72

This is what I want to clean up - manifold just below the i-Vtec










TIA


----------



## Ford8loke

I've recently been using raceglaze alubright along with stiff brushes to clean up cast aluminium engine parts.
How well it works will depend on how bad the staining and oxidation is so may require multiple applications.
Thoroughly dry the manifold as soon as possible after cleaning/rinsing to halt new oxidation and apply a sealant i.e. jetlaq afterwards to protect you hard work.


----------



## \Rian

Ford8loke said:


> I've recently been using raceglaze alubright along with stiff brushes to clean up cast aluminium engine parts.
> How well it works will depend on how bad the staining and oxidation is so may require multiple applications.
> Thoroughly dry the manifold as soon as possible after cleaning/rinsing to halt new oxidation and apply a sealant i.e. jetlaq afterwards to protect you hard work.


This would be my first choice also


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> apply a sealant i.e. jetlaq afterwards


The manifold is probably the hottest part of the engine bay. Do you think that sealant will survive?

This might work:
https://www.frost.co.uk/vht-very-high-temperature-paint-flameproof-11oz-312g-various-colours.html


----------



## \Rian

Andy from Sandy said:


> The manifold is probably the hottest part of the engine bay. Do you think that sealant will survive?
> 
> This might work:
> https://www.frost.co.uk/vht-very-high-temperature-paint-flameproof-11oz-312g-various-colours.html


The sealant the person advise is Heat resistant to 200 degrees

Its specifically designed for engines

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/metal-chrome/race-glaze-jet-laq-non-paint-laquer/


----------



## Richf

Intake manifold doesnt get that hot , the exhaust manifold does , the best solution is to remove it and get it vapour blasted and then sprayed silver. Failing that good old Autosol will clean it , i use a brown scotchbrite pad first and then wire wool but its going to need a fair bit of elbow great


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> The sealant the person advise is Heat resistant to 200 degrees


The exhaust manifold on some cars will glow a dull red when the engine is going full bore. That will be well in excess for 200 degrees C.

As the manifold pictured is at the front I would expect that to be the exhaust.


----------



## wayne451

Andy from Sandy said:


> As the manifold pictured is at the front I would expect that to be the exhaust.


I know naff all about Honda Engines but the fact it's cast alloy and has an inlet pipe coming over to it (where a throttle body will sit on the end of the inlet) is an indication that it's the inlet manifold. The plastic part just up from it, below the camcover is where the injectors and fuel rail will no doubt sit.

The advantage with doing it that way round is that it means the exhaust can exit at the back, making routing easier (helping both power and weight) and it helps to keep the under bonnet temperatures down. :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy

No problem with that. Thanks for the correction.


----------

